# getting through the mountains



## Johnney

thought isd snap a couple of pics going through the mountains from TN to NC.  yes i was in a hurry as you can see by the pic...lol
ill post more later


----------



## Fmr jarhead

What scares me most about this picture?

The fact that you were driving 90 in the mountains, or that you took the picture while driving through the mountains at 90 mph?


----------



## dmp

is that a GM vehicle?



I got ya sorta 'beat'...hehe

don't let the 'haters' get you down...90mph in the right conditions is 'nothing'; perfectly safe to most drivers.  


this is just about the extent of my car's ability.  116hp/90lb-ft of torque can only do just so much! : )


----------



## dmp

just about. 

here's my car reaching 140,000 miles


----------



## Johnney

-=d=- said:
			
		

> is that a GM vehicle?
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya sorta 'beat'...hehe
> 
> don't let the 'haters' get you down...90mph in the right conditions is 'nothing'; perfectly safe to most drivers.
> 
> 
> this is just about the extent of my car's ability.  116hp/90lb-ft of torque can only do just so much! : )


hey darin, one word, or two depending on how you spell it;  minivan
it hauls ass and gets good milage


----------



## dmp

Johnney said:
			
		

> hey darin, one word, or two depending on how you spell it;  minivan
> it hauls ass and gets good milage




but it's a GM van? I'm trying to recognize the guage cluster. 

I'd 'never' buy a minivan. I just can't bring myself to do such a thing.  I'm a 'driver'...ya know? 

(sigh)


----------



## Johnney

-=d=- said:
			
		

> but it's a GM van? I'm trying to recognize the guage cluster.
> 
> I'd 'never' buy a minivan. I just can't bring myself to do such a thing.  I'm a 'driver'...ya know?
> 
> (sigh)


astro awd.
and i didnt buy it because if was a nice drive.  i needed something to replace my explorer.  it has alot more space than my other truck had.  but it had a couple bennies... space, speed, stronger engine, and it drives good


----------



## dmp

Johnney said:
			
		

> astro awd.
> and i didnt buy it because if was a nice drive.  i needed something to replace my explorer.  it has alot more space than my other truck had.  but it had a couple bennies... space, speed, stronger engine, and it drives good




I knew it looked sorta familiar 

I know they drive well - I'm stubborn based on principle. :


----------



## Jessie

I tried to get John to slow down, but he INSISTED on driving 90 mph through the freaking mountains.  Not too thrilling for the passenger!


----------



## dmp

Jessie said:
			
		

> I tried to get John to slow down, but he INSISTED on driving 90 mph through the freaking mountains.  Not too thrilling for the passenger!




bah...90 isn't fast.


----------



## Jessie

Too fast for me!  Especially when i'm scared to death of the mountains


----------



## Joz

Ladies & gentlemen, Please meet Jessie.  She's Johnney's gal.  Got to meet them both when they were passing thru here.  VERY nice people.


----------



## Jmarie

Joz said:
			
		

> Ladies & gentlemen, Please meet Jessie.  She's Johnney's gal.  Got to meet them both when they were passing thru here.  VERY nice people.


You so have to be talking about Jessie god knows Johnneys not a nice person.. :teeth:  :bat:


----------



## Sahba

Look into my eyes and plumb the depths of me... From the 'virgining' tentativity of maturation to the bright white purchased sight n' assuredness of experience. The dawning of conscience through the agony of conviction's achieved - belies the the temporally belayed 'Chinese fire drill swap' of decades past. The eager passenger, to the drivers seat of one's own destiny... The fire within, stoked from a lifetime of shards and worldly wisdom, creating the mortar of resolute perfection.









The eyes burn brighter the passion refined, solemnity discarded in the flawed boisterousness of life, lol.
(I'm hoping to live out this story)


----------



## Sahba

Sorry, hasty post & in the wrong spot...


----------

